# Anyone catching any pompano?



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Been fishing pretty hard the last 3 days... haven't had a bite. I think that cold weather has them fouled up. 

Anyone have any luck?

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

cold weather will screw up the warm water fish. look for it to pick up this weekend.


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

I feel your pain! Four weeks of fishing and no bites here. Was back at the parents house in Mississippi and hooked the first in 30 seconds. Five minutes later had three total, fresh water cat. I can't figure this clear water out for some reason.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

mjferencak said:


> I feel your pain! Four weeks of fishing and no bites here. Was back at the parents house in Mississippi and hooked the first in 30 seconds. Five minutes later had three total, fresh water cat. I can't figure this clear water out for some reason.


Lightest mainline you can get away with and even lighter flouro leader. Did pretty well the last couple weeks but been slow since the cold snap. I'll be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

So the fish here hunt primarily by sight then by scent. Right now I'm using 17 clear mono all set up on a Carolina rig. I think I need to spit on by bait.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

mjferencak said:


> So the fish here hunt primarily by sight then by scent. Right now I'm using 17 clear mono all set up on a Carolina rig. I think I need to spit on by bait.


I fished 8 rods yesterday with 12lb fluorocarbon, not a bite.

I'm not saying I'm a badass at pompano fishing, but most times I can go out there and catch a handful. Lately it's been a ghost town out there... no bites, not even catfish.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## AfricanAmercan (Jun 8, 2012)

Nothing over in perdido since monday. I got 2 monday and a nice bull red, since then a single catfish and 2 whiting. The other guys around here havent caught much of anything either. The guy next to me caught a massive sheepshead yesterday, well over 10lbs. Hopefully the pomp show up today, my last day until we return memorial day week


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Gulf shores has been somewhat steady John, but not crazy. I'm going tomorrow before work for an hour


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Seems slow over here in WC, walked the lip this morning (skunked), I talked w/some surf fisher no luck for them either, one said he took home one yesterday.

GL Chris hope to see your report!


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

At Gratin right now. Nothing hitting


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm glad its not just me. I started to second guess myself.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I had a buddy that I work with at the F.D. send me a pic yesterday of his 2 pompano that he caught in Santa Rosa Beach. (East of Destin) He was using a single drop rig with sandfleas as bait. He hooked up within 5 minutes of being there, and he caught a second after about 30 minutes... nothing after that. He fished the outgoing tide around 1:30. I am going out in the morning when I get off shift. It should be good tomorrow, and shift change can't get here fast enough!!


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

I'll be out there, wife permitting of course.


----------



## killrmack (Apr 16, 2012)

Caught one out at Fort Morgan this morning.


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

I must be doing something wrong. Been at it since 11am with not the first bite. Still here on the beach in Destin.


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

deton58 said:


> I must be doing something wrong. Been at it since 11am with not the first bite. Still here on the beach in Destin.


Spit on your bait! Lol!!!


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

*Graton Catch*

Man, everyone started leaving and had a couple hits. Brought one nice one in.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

It's all about patience! Nice fish glad to hear it!!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

So glad to hear you got one! Nice catch! They are cool looking fish and taste even better lol.... Looks like you aren't gonna waste any time cooking him up seeing how he is sitting on the gas range in the pic lol. Nice stove!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

tobyb02 said:


> Man, everyone started leaving and had a couple hits. Brought one nice one in.


So that's what they look like!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

nice fish good to see someone is hooking something... i will be getting out there early in the morning...


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Way to go. Message me and lets do some fishing together. 
Tony from the ER


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Fishing!*

The Pompano Tree has budded(leafed actually), and I've seen the first mosquito!

Both signs of: 'It won't be long; now'.

Go fishing. :thumbup: C2


----------

